# 2009 veloce vs centaur durability



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok my 08 veloce RH shifter on my training bike has given up the ghost already and l'm debating weather to try the new 10 speed shifters or switch camp to sram, 
are the new 10's levers going to last longer than their predecessors and is their any real benefit to going centaur over veloce as far as durability, l guess my question is aimed more at 2009 veloce users who have logged considerable miles on their levers.

Thanks.

P.S l did look for info in older posts but no real world experiances as it's been too early for most users to wear anything out, but l'm a compulsive shifter and put alot more wear my levers than most, funny though my 2005 tiagra 9's have never missed a shift but l just don't like the whole shifting/lever feel of shimano.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

Any chance of buying some spare parts and repairing your '08?


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Not even sure what parts l need, if l change to a taller gear it will dump like 3-4 gears and then l need to go back up to get the gear l was after, this happened on the w/end during a stage race,
pretty frustrating lol, not sure l want to stick with this model as it will just happen again and l doubt the reaplacement parts are going to last longer than the originals BTW l bought these in Feb this year so 10mths is not acceptable imop.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Funny you should ask. I had some pre-quickshift/escape 10-spd veloce levers. After 1 yr 4000 miles from friction, wear or whatever they could not shift any where near acceptably on American Classic conversion cassettes, and were on the unacceptable side of marginal for Campy cassettes. They didn't feel worn, and my 8-speed levers went 10000+ miles without a rebuild. Was using the stronger spring Veloce derailleur. The veloce levers had a bit of extra drag from a warped recoil spring on the bottom of the lever, but worked fine this way for the first year. Could not get to work, even when set up on another bike with new cables.

I had 2009 Veloce levers on the same Veloce derailleur, and it worked well for a year, even on AC cassettes then became marginal on Campy cogs and unusable on AC. Fooling around forcing the cable end to seat permanently in the lever, drilling out the draggy )-ring, new cables, and forcing copious amounts of grease in from the yellow guide window, I have the '09 Veloce working OK w/ Campy but not AC cogs. I have the weak from day one rear clicks on my '09 Veloce and they don't seem to have changed in feel at all.

Bottom line is, durability seems about the same, but perhaps for different reasons, and likely more grit/friction related than G-springs or the new type springs wearing out. I know it seems I can't handle a bit of road grime maintenance, but my '96 Record shifters worked well for 11 years.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

For like $60 on Ebay you can buy Xenon/ Mirage new 10 speed levers. I have a pair of 9-speed and I kind of like them despite the plasticy look. You probably can swap the guts or lever blades if you like.

If you get the '09, be sure you have the half circle question mark shape on the derailleur return spring end and not the weak full question mark shape (you likely have the weak one). If you have the weak spring and are OK with the ergonomics of the '08 get new 10 speed older style levers.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

Veloce shifters should last just as long as Record. The only difference is Veloce, Centaur and maybe Chorus have a plastic bushing on the main pivot shaft. Campy expects the new design to last far longer than previous Record/Chorus since there are no g-springs to replace. Your shifters have the escape mechanism that has been discontinued.

The weak return spring on the '07-'08 Centaur and Veloce RDs would be a problem if you buy 2009 levers. If you have any other RD, there should be no problem.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys are very helpful all my questions and more have been answered

Eric sounds like the mirage/veloce previous shape was a real bad design that was not meant for serious cylists, you sound content with the new design, ebay $60 bucks eh! well looks like l need to do some bargain shopping and compair new/old models LUV ebay  

C-40 great info as usual at somepiont l will decide try the new design be it now or near future depending on ebay prices, I did find a good deal some 09 veloce at parkerinternational but stocks look to be out at a lot of online stores, must be getting ready for new 2010 gear.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*prices...*

I don't know how the exchange rates work for you, but the new Veloce shifters are dirt cheap from Ribble, only about $120 and that includes a new cable set worth quite a bit.


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

If you are looking to upgrade the drive train why not just go to 11-speed?


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

No thanks firmly commited to 10's for now with all my bikes and gear.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

aussiebullet said:


> No thanks firmly commited to 10's for now with all my bikes and gear.


FWIW, some of the 11speed stuff will work fine with 10 speed. I've just installed an Athena rear derailleur on my everything-else-10-speed bike (currently using the new shape 09 UltraShift Centaur 10spd levers), shifting is _better_ than the 10sp Centaur it replaced. IIRC an 11 speed chain will work on 10 speed drivetrain. Some have made mention of the 11 speed chain costing more, but currently the price is about the same as 10 speed chains.

Just an FYI if you're considering upgrading down the road...


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

aussie,
The old design was "medium" ergonomically good I think most would say. New is better. All the old shape levers (Xenon- older Record) had the same shape and feel. Since '07 the old levers were "Escape" in the back which means you can only go 1 cog smaller per push in the back. Honestly, not the end of the world. 

In the front on the cheaper levers there are fine clicks up, but just one click all the way back down to the small ring (Quickshift). You may have chain rub w/o trimming the big ring, especially if you don't have a matching QS front derailleur. You can trim, but this requires not pedaling, going to the small ring, then ratcheting back up.

Quickshift is gone on all the new shape levers, which is one reason for considering them.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks guys, I did want to go to eleven before it even came out and still will down the track l am shure.
l still have'nt made my mind up yet to stay or go to new design, l have a few bikes 2 with campy 1 of which l prefer not to train on so much as it's set up for h/climbing with less durable parts, so am training on the mtb as it's summer here and end of RR season so just having fun and waiting to see what's around the corner for 2010, will campy update anymore models to 11's for now or is 4 their limit?


----------

